

Give or receive 1 hour of coding help in 2015 - ianlevesque
https://hackpledge.org/?hn

======
thecatsass
I'm a little confused, do they provide any way in which to give an hour of
programming help? I don't know anybody who's interested in programming IRL but
I would happily help someone having a trouble with something programming
related

~~~
yournemesis
I'm with you. Is this just some stupid form I fill out for no reason? Or is it
going to actually help match me up with people? It might be answered in the
video, but I shouldn't have to watch a video to figure out what the point of a
web site is.

~~~
edro
This is a 2015 New Year's Resolution, so the matchmaking doesn't kick-in until
2015. The purpose of the form is to accumulate a list of mentors and mentees
who are committing to this pledge.

------
apexkid
I was skeptical at first on the concept of how much 1 hour difference can make
but given the reputation and the outreach of this initiative now I believe
that it can really contribute to a better world for programmers.

------
kbar13
this looks exactly the same as
[https://hacksummit.org/](https://hacksummit.org/). is this like part of the
same program or from the same people or something?

~~~
imaffett
It is part of hacksummit.org

------
rafaqueque
Signed.

